# marunong ng Vs marunong sa



## Qcumber

I'm still not sure I have grasped the full difference between the two constructions.

This is how I see things for the moment.
1) Marúnong siyá ng [nang] Kastílà. = He knows Spanish.

2) Marúnong siyá sa Kastílà. = He is a learned fellow in Spanish.

3) Magalíng siyá ng [nang] Kastílà. = He is excellent in Spanish.
[This one should be impossible.]

4) Magalíng siyá sa Kastílà. =  He is excellent in Spanish.


----------



## moonshine

Hi again Qcumber 

Hmm...brain's not working too well at the moment...but here's my two cents on this.

_*Marunong ng*_ would translate as _knows <something>_, the usage of your first sentence is correct.

Hindi ako marunong ng Linux. = I don't know Linux.
Marunong ako ng Kastila. = I know Spanish.

Note: _*Ng*_ is the preposition (usually _of_), _*nang *_is the adverb when.

Kumain siya ng saging. = He/she ate a banana.
Nadapa siya gawa ng bato. = He/she tripped because of the rock.
Nagising ako nang umiyak ang bata. = I woke up when the kid cried.

_*Marunong sa*_ would translate as _knowledgeable in_.

Marunong siya sa agham. = He/she is knowledgeable in science.

Most usage of _*marunong*_ is followed by the *mag-/-um *form of the verb.

Marunong akong magluto. = I know how to cook.
Hindi siya marunong umintindi. = She doesn't know how to comprehend.

With magaling, it is used with sa or the mag-/-um form of the verb, sentence 4 is correct.

Magaling kumanta ang kapatid ko. = My sister sings well.
Ako ay magaling magluto. = I am good at cooking.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> _*Marunong ng*_ would translate as _knows <something>_, the usage of your first sentence is correct.
> Hindi ako marunong ng Linux. = I don't know Linux.
> Marunong ako ng Kastila. = I know Spanish.
> _*Marunong sa*_ would translate as _knowledgeable in_.
> Marunong siya sa agham. = He/she is knowledgeable in science.
> Magaling kumanta ang kapatid ko. = My sister sings well.
> Ako ay magaling magluto. = I am good at cooking.


No, you are quite clear, Moonshine  . So, as I understand it, *marúnong ng* is the default construction while *marúnong sa* seems to be derived from it and insist on the field of knowledge.
If my conclusion is correct, (1) should be preferred to (2).
1) Marúnong siyá sa Kastílà, hindî sa Italyáno.
2) Marúnong siyá ng Kastílà, hindî ng Italyáno.

Maráming salámat pô.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Note: _*Ng*_ is the preposition (usually _of_), _*nang *_is the adverb when.
> Kumain siya ng saging. = He/she ate a banana.
> Nadapa siya gawa ng bato. = He/she tripped because of the rock.
> Nagising ako nang umiyak ang bata. = I woke up when the kid cried.


Yes, I know, Moonshine,  but I always write <ng [nang]> to recall the pronunciation. Don't forget some non-Tagalog readers will be misled by the abbreviation *ng* [naÎ]  for *nang* when it introduces a nominal phrase. Some even believe it is pronounced [Î] !
Whatever, this abbreviation was only adopted in official spelling in the course of the 20th century. Earlier texts never have it.


----------



## moonshine

Ahh I see...well I had to put in that note as even Filipinos get confused with the usage of ng and nang. If it were interchangeable, then it's all good but it isn't so I had to clear it up


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Ahh I see...well I had to put in that note as even Filipinos get confused with the usage of ng and nang. If it were interchangeable, then it's all good but it isn't so I had to clear it up


The ng Vs nang contrast is artificial, and hides a very important feature of Tagalog, to wit every argument of the verb that is not in focus is, by default, introduced by nang.
Conversely, under the spelling nang, the same system confuses ná + na (linker) and nang proper, e.g. 
Huwag mo *nang* ulitin! = Don't repeat it.
That means:
Huwág mó* ná-ng* ulítin.


----------

